# Newhaven pax figures double



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Figures just released by the Department for Transport show that Newhaven handled 329,000 passengers last year, up 97% on what it was
two years ago. This bucks the national trend and is the third largest increase in the country, behind only Holyhead and Dover.

It's pointed out that this is still well below the figures for 1997, of 750,000. But, there again, that's not a like for like comparison. Transmanche/LD emphasise that Newhaven/Dieppe and Newhaven/LeHavre are primarily freight routes. The pax certificates for the 'twins' Cote d'Albatre and Seven Sisters are much lower than the Stena P&O ships, there is, as far as I can see, no coach traffic being handled now and there is no fast ferry to offer day trips to Dieppe.

Maybe, one day, if passenger and freight traffic continues to increase, 'Uncle Louis' will have to think about expansion. I think there's still room for a fast craft on this route in Summer.

Andy


----------

